# Fiber Question?



## 14139 (May 13, 2005)

Does anyone have any suggestions for me? I have been taking Fibercon 2 pills daily for about a month. During my work week I don't have a problem going, but on the weekends I do. Do you have any suggestions how to keep things moving everyday? Also do you think it would be best to take 1 pill in the morning and one at night. Currently I take 2 pills at dinner time. I have not tried splitting them up because I am afraid it will cause me to have a BM mid afternoon. I try to eliminate before going anywhere when possible.Thanks for taking the time to read my post and any thoughts would be great.


----------



## goldiestar (Jun 10, 2007)

jomo569 said:


> Does anyone have any suggestions for me?
> 
> I have been taking Fibercon 2 pills daily for about a month. During my work week I don't have a problem going, but on the weekends I do. Do you have any suggestions how to keep things moving everyday?
> 
> ...


Are you as active during the week as on the weekend? It could be something as simple as walking or excercising that will help keep you going. Let us know.


----------

